# Looking at resale time share at pueblo bonito sunset beach in cabo



## rbmolenda (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

We're looking into the TS idea - found one at PBSB that's a fixed week (6) every year thru 2041.  Executive suite in one of the newer buildings I'm told - building 22.  

We like the idea of a fixed week as it fits my work schedule well.  And I could see us going annually for at least the 10-12 years - we're in our early 50's.

Although I've never been to Cabo - I know many who have as well as have gone to other destinations in Mexico and overall, the consensus is this is the best for what we're looking for.  

We like the idea of having a kitchenette in case don't want to go out and eat from time to time.  

My understanding is that PBSB is out of town a ways - is it best to rent a car a few days?  Anything else I should know about PBSB and Cabo?

Thanks in advance.
Rick


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2013)

You might not want a fixed week unless its a guaranteed holiday week that is always available for that holiday every year. A float week gives you more flexibility. 

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach is easy to trade into but is not really a good trader in itself. With a PBSB week you only own at this resort and can not trade into the other PB resorts without using RCI. This limits you to PBSB unless you want to pay the RCI fee.

Cabo feels like a suburb of Los Angeles, imo. I like Cabo but like other areas of Mexico just as much so I wouldn't want to own a PBSB week. Its very easy to rent or even get an exchange to PBSB for about any week you want.

Bill


----------



## rbmolenda (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for info.  With a floating week - one must reserve well in advance I take it?  We would want to go down annually anywhere from Thanksgiving to say first week of March.


----------



## oldbuyer (Aug 5, 2013)

We own a floating jr suite at PBS and book a year in advance with no problems. We seldom rent a car. They do have an hourly shuttle(free) that takes you over (or back) to PB Blanco which is about 1/4 mi from the main part of Medano beach and is about a 20 min walk to the heart of Cabo- no groceries or luggage allowed. PBS does have an in house car rental if you need a one day car rental for a side trip to Todo Santos etc but it's usually more reasonable to just take a cab to do your grocery shopping at Chedrui or Sorianos just north of the resort. From the grocery store take a white taxi (car) back to the resort as they are less expensive than the resort taxi vans. 
If you miss a bus or would rather not take one a taxi to town is about $120 pesos. The rate in pesos is usually less than using dollars but they will gladly take USD and pocket the difference (10-20%) in actual exchange rate. It's not customary to tip taxis in Cabo as the taxi rates are some of the highest in North America.
Word of caution on the contract you might be buying. CONFIRM that your contract does or does not have the every 5 year refurbish fee equivalent to an extra MF. This clause is not in older contracts but was started about 3 years ago. It's about a 20% hidden fee so make sure you are aware of this potential issue.
PM me if you have any additional questions.
Paul-oldbuyer


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2013)

It kinda depends on the price. You can rent there for about the MF. Otoh, you can exchange internally to other PB's, I think without using RCI. Personally, I like having a fixed week Low cost. You know where you'll be. No worries about remembering to reserve a floating week. If you get the same unit every year, you get to 'know' it and have some 'pride of ownership' of your vacation property. It has about 28 more years, then your responsibility (and expenses) just end.

If it's affordable to you, and you have good air connections to Cabo, I say go for it. Early Feb. is a great time to be in Cabo and once in a while it can be Carnival week in Mazatlan where there are 2 PB's.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Aug 5, 2013)

Love Cabo, love that resort.  I also wouldn't go fixed week, I have had no problems booking my floater, first week of Dec this year (fingers crossed on whale watching.... Feb is IDEAL for whale watching).

Renting a car is unnecessary because of onsite car rental, free shuttles to sister resorts (walk to town from there), cabs, and with any tour you book, you are usually picked up at your resort.  We have gone both ways, with and without a car, and it really depends on what your plans are for your time there.  In Dec, we're not getting a car as we're into complete R&R this time.  ymmv

Some don't like PBSB because it is off the beaten path on a non-swimmable beach.  I like being away from the action so quieter is great for me.  While I love the ocean, it's nice to have a private beach, even if I can't go in that water.  Easy enough to shuttle over to the sister resorts smack-dab in the thick of things.  And then head back to peace and quiet later.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> It kinda depends on the price. You can rent there for about the MF. Otoh, you can exchange internally to other PB's, I think without using RCI. Personally, I like having a fixed week Low cost.
> 
> Jim



Pueblo Bonito resorts do not trade internally with each other. Sunset Beach owners need to pay a  trade fee to RCI to trade into other Pueblo Bonito resorts, however, Pueblo Bonito has its own RCI / PB RCI rep and PB owners get top priority for trades to other PB resorts.

A fixed week at this resort is usually the largest suites they have like the 3 bedroom presidential suites with 3500 sq ft. These are considered a penthouse.

Executive suites are what they call the regular 1 and two bedroom suites. 

Bill


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 5, 2013)

Would  definitely  recommend a  fixed week 6 which is prime whale watching and golf.

Based on staying at resort   and touring a couple times all units have great views. My favorite of six I have stayed at.

Although one has to use  golf carts to get around  wait time is negligible.

I always rent a car as it gives me  totally flexibility


----------



## geekette (Aug 5, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> ...
> Based on staying at resort   and touring a couple times all units have great views. My favorite of six I have stayed at.
> 
> Although one has to use  golf carts to get around  wait time is negligible.
> ...



All units at PBSB are ocean front.

I try to avoid golf carts by doing steep incline on treadmill in the weeks leading up to the trip.  My mother, however, would require golf cart service.

This is more convenient than it may seem as there is hardly much wait before a cart comes by.


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 5, 2013)

My first TS purchase was in Mazatlan.  I figured that the maintenance fees, over the life of the 'right-to-use' contract, even considering inflation, wouldn't be that much if I didn't like it.  And since it's right-to-use, it has an end date and I wouldn't be stuck with it for the rest of my life.

Cabo is good for golf, fishing and relaxing.  If that's what you like, then I'd say go for it!  Mazatlan is a city with some tourist attractions - so you get a good feel of a Mexican city.  PV is tropical, and heavy on the tourism aspect.  All have their pluses and minuses - depends on your needs.

Good luck!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 5, 2013)

rbmolenda said:


> Thanks for info.  With a floating week - one must reserve well in advance I take it?  We would want to go down annually anywhere from Thanksgiving to say first week of March.




You would have no problems at even 10 months out reserving what ever week you want. This year RCI getaways has been giving PBSB weeks for less than the mf at times. I managed to score a Feb week in a one bed for $580 or so.  

A float gives you more flexibility should you want to rent your week out or let some one else use it.

If you have never been to this resort you might want to just try it out first. It is first class and very nice. There are many rental weeks available in the Tug market place.


Bill


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 6, 2013)

I love my PBSB Presidential. Best $1 I spent on Ebay ever! 

and I always rent 1-2 extra weeks a year through RCI at or below my MF.


----------



## rbmolenda (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the info thus far.  This is for a full week I'm guessing - i've read other threads where people thought they were getting a full week, but instead three days.  

My wife likes this one as it is after my busy convention season for the previous four months, and having a fixed week would more likely then not "make" me go on vacation - something I don't do very well.


----------



## geekette (Aug 6, 2013)

rbmolenda said:


> Thanks for all the info thus far.  This is for a full week I'm guessing - i've read other threads where people thought they were getting a full week, but instead three days.
> 
> My wife likes this one as it is after my busy convention season for the previous four months, and having a fixed week would more likely then not "make" me go on vacation - something I don't do very well.



Well,then, timeshares should work great for you!!!  I was certainly not a vacationer before timesharing, but there is NO WAY I am going to Not Take a prepaid vacation.  

PBSB is an excellent choice for serious R&R.  That is exactly why I own there.


----------



## jules54 (Aug 9, 2013)

Love the resort love the area. You should have no problem finding a week resale. I have traveled there often during November and never have a problem finding something on last minute exchanges or rentals even for holiday weeks.
I agree you would have to take a vacation if you got a fixed week. I would not plan on renting it though as there are alot of weeks on the rental board. You can always bank with RCI or better still would be SFX where there is not cost to have a membership and the exhange fee is lower.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 9, 2013)

The recent TS's on eBay are point based. 100 for a junior, 200 executive, 300 presidential and 600 for a Montecristo unit.  These might give greater flexibility to either up-trade or extend a trip... Not sure if you can carry over points.

one example
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PUEBLO-BONI...00951196790?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ec99fec76


----------



## oldbuyer (Aug 9, 2013)

Be aware- most of the point type contracts that were sold starting January 2011 have the every 5 year additional MF (refurbishment fee). This constitutes a 20% increase over the listed MF fee. The issue with points is there is no guarantee that the points you buy now in this contract will will be sufficient points for the same accommodations and same number of nights in the future. You would have to be able to purchase additional points if you needed them and the RCI exchange value becomes a bit fuzzy vs a weeks contract.


----------



## rbmolenda (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.  We're going to pass on buying a TS for now and are working out final details to rent for a week at PBSB in Feb.


----------



## geekette (Aug 10, 2013)

rbmolenda said:


> Thanks for all the info.  We're going to pass on buying a TS for now and are working out final details to rent for a week at PBSB in Feb.



Feb is the perfect choice!!!  When I was there in Feb 2011 we had the most amazing nonstop whale show without leaving the grounds.  I hope you have a fantastic stay.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 11, 2013)

oldbuyer said:


> Be aware- most of the point type contracts that were sold starting January 2011 have the every 5 year additional MF (refurbishment fee). This constitutes a 20% increase over the listed MF fee. The issue with points is there is no guarantee that the points you buy now in this contract will will be sufficient points for the same accommodations and same number of nights in the future. You would have to be able to purchase additional points if you needed them and the RCI exchange value becomes a bit fuzzy vs a weeks contract.


Being the owner of two weeks (non points) at PBSB, I was not aware of the extra MF every 5 years.  I thought that was only a practice of the Grupo Mayan or whatever they call themselves now. Is this extra MF every 5 years only on points memberships?  Does it apply to new weeks memberships?  We were there in June and regrettably took the owners update where they tried (unsuccessfully) to get us to convert to points, but, nothing was ever mentioned about the extra 5 year MF.


----------



## oldbuyer (Aug 11, 2013)

It appears they added the every 5 year additional MF to the new points contracts in early 2011 and did copy the Mayan model. I'm not sure on the 2013 contracts as I have not attended an update in two years - not worth the headache for $50 in resort script. As you know the salesman will not tell you it's there unless asked directly. I found it by surprise reading the fine print on the back of a 2011 points contract that I was intending to purchase in the secondary market. When I saw it, I killed the sale and later purchased a mid year 2010 weeks contract that does not have that clause. 
We need a newbie to read their recently purchased 2013 point contract to confirm it's still in the fine print. Any volunteers?


----------



## planada (Aug 11, 2013)

Just one more thing, although I know you have said you are going to pass on buying at this time. We own a fixed week 18 in building #22 at PBSB. You will always have THAT UNIT each and every time. I know I love that. Also, fixed week owners all have the jacuzzi on the oversized patio. It is kind of nice coming back to the same "home" The buildings on the mountain, (building #22 being one of them) have THE best view AND the best ocean sound. Those waves crashing just lull you to sleep at night. We never trade, we just go each and every year. PBSB contact us about 3 months prior and ask by email if we are planning on using our unit. Huh...Yea! No regrets.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 12, 2013)

*Pueblo Sunset*

Don't know about the points, but the weeks owners, haven't had that happen as it is controlled by the contract on a percentage.


----------



## 8gauge (Aug 12, 2013)

planada said:


> Just one more thing, although I know you have said you are going to pass on buying at this time. We own a fixed week 18 in building #22 at PBSB. You will always have THAT UNIT each and every time. I know I love that. Also, fixed week owners all have the jacuzzi on the oversized patio. It is kind of nice coming back to the same "home" The buildings on the mountain, (building #22 being one of them) have THE best view AND the best ocean sound. Those waves crashing just lull you to sleep at night. We never trade, we just go each and every year. PBSB contact us about 3 months prior and ask by email if we are planning on using our unit. Huh...Yea! No regrets.



Planda is 100% correct in his opinion.  The unit that our original poster passed on is a very nice Super Executive one bedroom with the jacuzzi on the 7th floor of building 22.  Nice unit great time of year . . . I am glad he did not bid again for it . . . as I am the one who bought it!  :hysterical:


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 12, 2013)

8gauge said:


> Planda is 100% correct in his opinion.  The unit that our original poster passed on is a very nice Super Executive one bedroom with the jacuzzi on the 7th floor of building 22.  Nice unit great time of year . . . I am glad he did not bid again for it . . . as I am the one who bought it!  :hysterical:



Too funny!

Congratulations!  I'm sure you'll get great use out of it!


----------



## geekette (Aug 13, 2013)

8gauge said:


> Planda is 100% correct in his opinion.  The unit that our original poster passed on is a very nice Super Executive one bedroom with the jacuzzi on the 7th floor of building 22.  Nice unit great time of year . . . I am glad he did not bid again for it . . . as I am the one who bought it!  :hysterical:



Awesome!!

and a few characters


----------

